

Ask HN: This whole "change the world" mantra. What recent startups qualify? - cliftonmckinney

Certainly twitter and facebook, and there are others like Khan Academy, but what are some other startups that qualify--or at least have the capacity to qualify--as world changers?
======
bdickason
I'm hopeful for Bank Simple, Square, and others trying to fix up the way we
pay each other and take payments. Having operated a small business (salon) for
the past two years, merchant accounts, payments, etc are all a total black box
and you have no options/control.

------
ig1
Mendeley I think definitely qualifies.

Lanyrd has the potential.

------
sandroyong
Very far and few in between. So, my question is "why"?

------
joshontheweb
massivehealth.com is supposed to disrupt the health industry.

